# Symptomatic w normal tsh?



## Pepper (May 17, 2013)

Hi there...With Graves disease can you still have tremors, tiredness with a normal tsh level? I have been taking 10 mg of methimazole after my scan, (3 weeks ago? But, still fell jittery. Shouldn't my levels be normal by now?

Also, do people with Graves, have thyroxine surges? I have many multi toxic nodular goiter.

Getting a thyroidectomy in the summer at Yale.

Thanks....hope I get a response! 

Pepper


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Hi there...With Graves disease can you still have tremors, tiredness with a normal tsh level? I have been taking 10 mg of methimazole after my scan, (3 weeks ago? But, still fell jittery. Shouldn't my levels be normal by now?
> 
> Also, do people with Graves, have thyroxine surges? I have many multi toxic nodular goiter.
> 
> ...




Yes; TSH is not that relevant because there is a lag time. Your doc is not running your FREE T3 and FREE T4?

And yes; you can have thyroxine surges even though you are on a low dose Methimazole.

Does your doc have you on a beta-blocker, I hope?

You are doing the right thing to get ablation. There is no sense messing around w/it for I don't know a single person that ever went into "permanent" remission meaning of course, for the rest of their life.

How are your eyes? Do you have a goiter? Pretibial myxedema?


----------



## Pepper (May 17, 2013)

Yes...I am taking propanalol, 80 mg. But, I still shake. Sometimes I get this weird teeth chattering with the shaking and I feel like my head, body is going back and forth when I sit. So, terrified that I have M.S. Maybe, I'm crazy! LOL

I'm exhausted by the afternoon. Common? And I have this lower back pain, and knee pain that came on a few months ago.

Was thinking that maybe the teeth chattering, and shakiness were thyroxine surges? Feel so weird...


----------



## Pepper (May 17, 2013)

Thank you for responding by the way! No pretibial myx..


----------



## DustingMyselfOff (May 17, 2013)

Andros said:


> And yes; you can have thyroxine surges even though you are on a low dose Methimazole.


I know this is an older post but finding it was music to my ears (or to my eyes) because I absolutely think I am having some surges and feel ill for a day or two out of nowhere (all hyper symptoms) even though I am on Methimazole and am finally in "normal" range. Doc says it's not possible to have surges once you're stabilized on Methimazole.

Why SHOULDN'T it be possible????? Geez, it sure feels like that's what it is!
Sue


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

DustingMyselfOff said:


> I know this is an older post but finding it was music to my ears (or to my eyes) because I absolutely think I am having some surges and feel ill for a day or two out of nowhere (all hyper symptoms) even though I am on Methimazole and am finally in "normal" range. Doc says it's not possible to have surges once you're stabilized on Methimazole.
> 
> Why SHOULDN'T it be possible????? Geez, it sure feels like that's what it is!
> Sue


Please post your most recent labs with ranges please


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

DustingMyselfOff said:


> I know this is an older post but finding it was music to my ears (or to my eyes) because I absolutely think I am having some surges and feel ill for a day or two out of nowhere (all hyper symptoms) even though I am on Methimazole and am finally in "normal" range. Doc says it's not possible to have surges once you're stabilized on Methimazole.
> 
> Why SHOULDN'T it be possible????? Geez, it sure feels like that's what it is!
> Sue


Entirely possible. I don't know what your doctor is thinking, but when I was on methimazole, I would still get periods of hyper symptoms. Sometimes I'd have them for a couple hours, sometimes I'd have ones that would last a couple days.


----------



## DustingMyselfOff (May 17, 2013)

Thank you for the confirmation that I don't necessarily need to be feeling perfect just because my labs say I'm in range. If only it really WERE that simple, right?

Sorry I didn't post my labs..... I'm on the forums from the office and all my labwork is at home. 
Sue


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Hi there...With Graves disease can you still have tremors, tiredness with a normal tsh level? I have been taking 10 mg of methimazole after my scan, (3 weeks ago? But, still fell jittery. Shouldn't my levels be normal by now?
> 
> Also, do people with Graves, have thyroxine surges? I have many multi toxic nodular goiter.
> 
> ...


Anti-thyroid meds can help but I have never seen anyone with euthyroid levels.

And yes...................you can have thyrotoxicosis off and on. I did and that involved intense itching and perspiring as well as jittery etc..

So glad you are getting the TT. That truly is the best course of action in my humble opinion.


----------



## Kennedy Ron (Nov 29, 2013)

Pepper said:


> Yes...I am taking propanalol, 80 mg. But, I still shake. Sometimes I get this weird teeth chattering with the shaking and I feel like my head, body is going back and forth when I sit. So, terrified that I have M.S. Maybe, I'm crazy! LOL
> 
> I'm exhausted by the afternoon. Common? And I have this lower back pain, and knee pain that came on a few months ago.
> 
> Was thinking that maybe the teeth chattering, and shakiness were thyroxine surges? Feel so weird...


These sort of problems generally occurs as we grow old. There's always constant impact on the knees which raises that knee pain. But there are number of household solutions to theses sort of problems such as kneading by hot water bag pack, doing light exercises etc !!


----------

